# Google- Chronic candida (yeast syndrome) - Canada.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Chronic candida (yeast *syndrome*)Canada.com, CanadaChronic fatigue and lethargy, headaches, lack of concentration, feeling "spacy" or "unreal," cravings for sugar and breads, abdominal pain, belching and gas, heartburn, *irritable bowel syndrome*, persistent vaginal itch or burning, vaginal yeast *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

